# What is this?



## Kazooie (Sep 1, 2012)

So I've had a tune stuck in my head all day, and I can't figure out what it is, any of you have any idea? I plunked it out on my keyboard.
http://www.filedropper.com/whatisthis


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 1, 2012)

I no trust your links...







Afraid I may discover what you do with your chewed toe nails...


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 2, 2012)

I save my toenails for my semi-pornographic shows every Saturday.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 2, 2012)

Inspector Gadget?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2012)

sounds really familiar to me, also. But I cannot place it...


----------



## unpopular (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ I cannot absolutely verify the safety, but the member is established and it yields only an MP3 file. So the likelihood of it being something unsafe is extremely low.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 24, 2012)

Bored.com - Tap the rhythm of the song's melody to find music


----------

